# WillfishforFood Update



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

*I'm hesitant to post this as its not my news to share, but I know Brent has a ton of friends on 2cool and many of you have helped him out in his fight, so I think he would be ok with me keeping ya'll in the loop. Prayers for peace and strength to all involved. *

*Post from his wife yesterday:*

*It is with a heavy heart that I let everyone know that Brent has declined greatly within the last 24 hours. I have always tried to stay as positive as possible, but I feel it is only fair to let our friends and family (that we havent already had the opportunity to talk to) know what is happening. I will probably not be on Facebook much, but I am trying to check and answer texts. Thank you to everyone for your ongoing prayers and love.*


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Prayers continuing for Brent and his family.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

More prayers for Brent, Coral, & family.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hang in there Brent, more prayers sent


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

So sad, so sorry, prayers sent. We were just talking about him this weekend.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Prayers sent!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gosh that sucks. Prayers up for your strength and peace Brent and family!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for Brent, his family, all the doctors and nurses, God Bless.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

i am quessing we have all been following his courageous fight. my prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hang in there buddy!!

prayers up for him and his family!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Sad news, prayers sent.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*So very sorry to hear this sad news,prayers continue for Brent an his family. Thanks for the update we all have been following his struggles*
*an couragous fight. *


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers continue.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Continued prayers. I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very sad, may the Peace and Grace of God be with him and his family.A miracle could still happen, Pray.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Hang in there man, keep fighting.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My prayers go out to him and all his loved ones.God has a plan.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Hang in there man... More prayers going up for you!!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

God bless him and his family with strength.


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

prayers sent....


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont know the guy except for reading his posts here on 2cool, i wish him and his family the best, and will say a prayer for him


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Keep up the fight-I am sending prayers.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!! God bless!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers Sent. Be strong Brent.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Continued prayers.


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

May God grant Brent, his family and freinds peace and comfort during this difficult time. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for Brent & his family and friends. Keep Fighting!!


----------



## fishin don (Aug 14, 2011)

Prayers sent to Brent and family.God bless.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

The last news I had received from him wasn't encouraging. I've been working on the river trip for him but the current has been way to high to take the Belle out. Keep on fighting Brent we are gonna beat this situation yet.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll keep him and the family in my prayers


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up God Bless


----------



## whitfisher (Apr 27, 2011)

I was getting on to update everyone as well, but it has already been done. Support on here has helped Brent more than you all know!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Find strength and peace that only our Father can provide. Prayer sent out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent for WillfishforFood and his family.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers for brent and the family


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Very sad - prayers continue


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear he's not doing well. Prayers sent for all.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers for Brent and his family.

RL


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

So sad...prayers up...............


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Our prayers are with you and Coral my friend. hang tough buddy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

So sad, prayers sent.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

prayers up


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers for Brent and family


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

Just looked up his stats. Born in 1981. It just ain't fair.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way - hang in there.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

He's fought hard...prayers up...


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

So sad. Prayers sent. Any updates?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

Brent passed away around 8am this morning.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

He's home and has perfect healing. Prayers for his family's peace and comfort.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers to his family. He is finally at peace and at his eternal home.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

raiderfish said:


> Brent passed away around 8am this morning.


*so very sorry to hear this news. God Bless you Brent you are at peace now no more suffering. prayers for all his famuily an loved ones for peace an comfort during this trying time. RIP Brent *


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Very sad prayers going up for his family.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent. RIP buddy.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for family and friends....


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

RIP amigo


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, very sorry to hear. RIP Brent! Gods speed brother


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang, RIP Buddy glad I got to meet you and Coral. U will be missed Brother.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Rest in Peace. My prayers for his family.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rest in peace my friend! Prayers sent to his family and loved ones!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I dont even know what to say. So sad. Prayers for the family. If there is anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

RIP


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

RIP my friend


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My condolences to his family and friends. RIP.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Sad news. RIP bud.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that sucks! RIP Brent. Prayers sent for family.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

R.I.P. Way to young.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Man that sux.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

My son and i were just out with him last month in Beeville. God bless his family!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Way too young. Rest in peace Brent. Prayers for peace and healing to your family and friends.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tragic...Condolences sad_smiles


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Lord have mercy. Only the good die young. RIP Brent.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Prayers sent .RIP Brent


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

I must have been out of touch what happened to brent????


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Golden years said:


> I must have been out of touch what happened to brent????


He lost his battle with tongue cancer.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RIP. Prayers and condolences.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

rest in peace my friend

prayers up for coral and family and friends


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

RIP buddy, you will be missed


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Very sad news! Prayers going up RIP Brother


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Rest in peace, Brent. AND for Flakman! You did a lowsy job of being a guardian angel. But you must have needed a fishing and hunting buddy.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

So sad....RIP.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. We will continue to pray for his family. If anyone knows how to help his wife, please let me know.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

RIP Brent- Fair winds and following seas Sir- condolences to the family and friends of Brent- may he never be forgotten.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

So sad, rest in pease , prayers sent and God bless those left behind in this hard time


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

I would like to make a contribution. Would someone forward an address.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I had not met Brent but we sent messages back and forth a few times. Calm seas and sunny days brother. God bless him, family, friends and us that are just happy we can say we knew a fighter and a well liked man.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

RIP. Prayers to his family.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

R.I.P and prayers sent for the family!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP Brent...


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

RIP..


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

God Bless.. Prayers for peace for his family..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

redbyfly said:


> I would like to make a contribution. Would someone forward an address.


PM sent....If Coral calls me & gives me permission to post address on this thread for donations I will. Robert B #832-725-4305


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

WOW. Very sorry to hear the news. RIP Brent


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Brent!

Blk Jck 224 - Please let us know if there is anything his family needs.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rip 2cool brother , prayers with the family


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

May God bless him and is family.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Such a sad story. I never met Brent, but Coral and I were good friends when I was at A&M. He seemed like a great guy though. 

F*%K Cancer.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

xs2 on f---- cancer! RIP


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

R.I.P. May God Bless your family.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Godsspeed BRENT.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

RIP, I sure hope he had a chance to do one of his items from his list with is wife.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

RIP Brent. You fought the good fight. Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

So sad. RIP.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Our condolences to his family and friends


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

so sad for sure....Gods speed RIP sir condolences to the family from us....
"Coastal Bend Weigh Team"


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I met Brent at the Sargent Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament. While he was fighting cancer, he still competed in the tournament. It was such an inspiration for me. He still had the chemotheropy port in his arm, which was bandaged up. I seen him at the Pier 57 restaurant that next morning and paid for his breakfast. Godspeed my friend!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

prayers going up! God Bless!


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

God's Speed and Prayers sent to the family. Another 2Cool Family Member Lost.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rest in peace....


KP


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

He was a fighter and an inspiration. His biggest wish was to get his wife on some of her dream trips and to help others. A great guy. Heavens gain, our loss. RIP Brent.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

It really does give one hope when so many people go out of there way to help other like minded folk's out.RIP Brent and prayers to all families involved.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Having read many of the post over this terrible time, my heart is heavy. He was just a kiddo.  My condolences to the family.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

He was such a cool 2cooler , I hope his family has peace knowing he is in a better place. Cancer sucks! Rest in Peace Good Man!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Condolences from my family to his.

TH


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear this-Really seemed like one of the good ones-You can now fish & hunt all you want in no pain.


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

RIP Bro.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP Sir


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

My sincere condolences to the entire family. RIP Brent.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

So sorry he lost the battle. Prayers on the way for him and his family.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

His family will be in my thoughts...


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry to hear this but glad that his long battle and suffering are over. I just wish it had a better outcome. We'll continue to keep them in our prayers


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I hate to hear this news, but I know he's in a better place. Prayers and condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good bye fellow 2cooler and peace in a better world.


.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Prayers and condolences to his family, RIP sir


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

God speed Brother !...prayers for his family.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rest in peace Brent. No more suffering. Prayers for his family.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Rest in Peace Brent


----------



## whitfisher (Apr 27, 2011)

*Brent Dworaczyk Nurshing Scholarship endowment fund*

FISHERMAN


----------



## whitfisher (Apr 27, 2011)

FISHERMAN'S PRAYER:
I pray that i may live to fish until my dying day. 
And when my last cast, I then most humbly pray, 
When the Lord's great landing net and peacefully asleep. 
That in His mercy I be judged BIG ENOUGH TO KEEP!

Brent's memorial service was a true tribute to him and represented him as a sportsman and his love for the outdoors. He was remembered as images of him hunting and fishing with friends and family throughout his life were displayed and the attendees proudly adorned camouflage and fishing shirts (as we are all sure he would've wanted it!). 

I know he enjoyed and appreciated all the relationships he had built with his fellow 2coolers and I believe you all were a great support system for him and others battling similar issues. For those of you interested, Brent asked that in lieu of flowers he would rather help future nurses - he appreciated the time and energy the nurses took to keep him comfortable during his battle. 

Brent Dworaczyk Nursing Scholarship endowment fund at Texas A&M Health Science Center
Attn: Shirley Ellison 8447 State Highway 47 Bryan, Texas 77807. 
*Please include Brent's name on your donation.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You are still a big part of this site Brent.


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

prayers for him and the family....


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

We will pray for him, thank you for the update


----------



## Mrs WillFishForFood (Nov 25, 2010)

Many of you were friends with my husband Brent Dworaczyk, AKA WillFishForFood as he was an avid 2cooler for quite some time. Although I joined 2cool several years ago, this is my first time to read through Brent's posts and threads. 2cool was Brent's deal and I know, well... a man needs his space.

Ever since Brent was diagnosed with cancer, and even before that when we lost our much-loved Larry Flak (AKA Flakman), I have been absolutely overwhelmed with the love and support from Brent's 2cool buddies and the entire community. Many of you we have had the pleasure of meeting in person, but many we have not. I could never express in words how much you guys (and gals) have meant to my Brent. You gave him your ear to listen to the things he was often afraid to say out loud. You gave him a shoulder to cry on. You brought us food when we were staying in an RV park close to the hospital. You visited him in the hospital. You gave him a place to escape to when he was getting chemo. And yes, plenty of people have sent more money that I could have ever expected from, let's face it, "strangers". I can never truly repay you for these things in the same way that you gave them to us, but I hope that each of you know how much you meant to Brent, and how much you mean to me. Brent was always at peace when he was on 2cool, even if the discussion was a little heated. To put it most simply, thank you for being his friend.

As you probably know, Brent went to be with our Lord on February 22nd. His mom and I were with him at home, and he passed peacefully and without pain. Although it is rough for me now, I am glad that he was able to live so fully up to only a few days before he passed. Brent knew our God personally, and I know that he is in a better place now, free from cancer and his broken earthly body.

We never anticipated Brent's death to come this soon-- it was a very rapid decline, which means that I know there are loose ends that need to be tied. For instance, Brent had sold a gun to someone in Houston that I have here at home-- I have no idea who it was sold to. Deposits have been collected for hunts in Beeville-- I have no idea from who. If you are one of these people, please let me know and I will do everything to fulfill any unfinished business. If you bought things from Brent, thank you for helping us. There are some things that I dont know if they were sold, in storage, or loaned out to someone. I am specifically looking for some older Penn offshore reels, a single-shot antique shotgun with a damascus steel barrel, and a Shimano Stella spinning reel on a Savage rod-- if you bought them from Brent, please let me know. I dont necessarily want them back, I just want to know where they ended up (which may be in storage or a closet at one of our parents' house for all I know right now).

I have been in touch with Rick, and he has told me that many people have been asking about the scholarship that is being endowed in Brent's honor. Brent told me about a year ago that the nurses made all the difference to him throughout his treatments, and he wanted to establish a perpetual nursing scholarship. Please know that I am not asking for a handout, you have all done more than I could ever ask for, but if you feel the need to donate, please mail your tax-deductible donation to TAMHSC Foundation, Attn: Shirley Ellison 8447 State Highway 47 Bryan, TX 77807. Please make payment payable to the TAMHSC Foundation, and PLEASE make sure to include Brent's name on your check so that it goes into the right account. Right now, over $5,000 has been donated. I have pledged and will continue to raise the necessary $25,000 over the next five year limit (or sooner) to establish the permanent fund for this scholarship.

Again, I could never thank you all enough for the friendship and support that you have all offered freely to Brent for so long. Indeed he was an amazing man and husband, and I will miss him everyday for the rest of my life. I havent quite figured out why our time together was cut so short, but I know God has a plan for me here. I hope that I can return so many favors, or a least pass the proverbial buck to many of you in the future. Thank you 2cool, for making Brent's life so much richer.

I will be around 2cool, but I probably won't be as much fun or as "spicy" as Brent could be. But, please feel free to message me or email me at [email protected] anytime.

Tight Lines,
Coral


----------

